# Forex and volume analysis



## John Trader (29 November 2015)

Some people think that volume analysis does not work on Forex. It's considered that volumes do work well on the stocks, futures, but FOREX lives by its own rules. So this is not true. Let's see how on the hourly chart AUD is perfectly predictable. How the volume stops moving and turns it back. Entering of big players is always plain. And Forex is not an exception.


----------



## cogs (29 November 2015)

6A is the futures contract code.

I have some interest in true volume trading, but based on your analysis which direct will the 6A go next? I'm not really interested in where it has been.


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 November 2015)

John Trader said:


> Let's see how on the hourly chart AUD is perfectly predictable. How the volume stops moving and turns it back.



Any chance of predicting a present time AUD/USD move? You know, like posting up the entry and exit times and prices when they appear?


----------



## minwa (29 November 2015)

Is that even a price chart or some 4 dimensional graph meteorologists use to track meteorite movements ??

I can make a stochastic and moving average "perfectly predictable" too on a chart that's already happened.


----------

